# Not-Halt und Mittelspannungsantriebe



## Rofang (17 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich darf zum ersten Mal die Steuerungsseite von 10 Mittelspannungsantrieben planen.

Was mich, bezogen auf die Maschinensicherheit, wundert, warum werden Leistungsschalter mit dem Signalpegel high abgeschaltet? Mir ist bewusst, dass die DIN EN 12100 darauf eingeht und zulässt.

*DIN EN 12100 Kapitel 6.2.11.3 Ingangsetzung/Stillsetzung eines Mechanismus*
_"Der maßgebliche Vorgang zum Stillsetzen oder Verlangsamen sollte durch Wegnahme oder Verringerung einer Spannung oder eines Flüssigkeitsdruckes oder — sofern es binäre logische Elemente betrifft — durch Überführen vom Zustand 1 in den Zustand 0 ausgeführt werden (wobei Zustand 1 der höchste Energiezustand ist).__Bei bestimmten Anwendungen, wie Hochspannungs-Schaltanlagen, kann dieser Grundsatz nicht befolgt werden. In solchen Fällen sollten andere Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, um das gleiche_
_Schutzniveau hinsichtlich des Stillsetzens und Verlangsamens zu erreichen."_

Das kann ich natürlich mit Sicherheitsschaltrelais, Koppelrelais mit Rückführkreis usw. abbilden in dem ich den Signalpegel "drehe", muss dann aber einen Fehlerausschluss auf die Verdrahtung machen. Wenn jetzt noch, warum auch immer, Kabelwege dazwischen liegen kann ich es eigentlich nicht realisieren.
Finde das nicht ganz befriedigend. 

Ist sowas immer noch Stand der Technik? Das sollte meiner Meinung nach mal von den Normenstellen angegangen werden.

Wie steht ihr dazu? Hab ich was übersehen und/oder es gibt für Mittelspannungsantriebe noch weitere geltende Normen die ich nicht auf dem Schirm habe?  12100, 13849, 13850, 60204 sind mir bekannt, ggf. habe ich da aber auch was überlesen oder übersehen.

Gruß Rofang


----------



## Tommi (17 April 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin kein Experte für Hochspannung. Die 60204-1 spricht auch von Not-Ein oder Not-Start.
Wenn Du keine andere Chance hast, nimm 2 zwangsgeführte parallelgeschaltete Öffner,
 welche das 1-0 Signal der Steuerung in 0-1 wandeln. Dazu eine Überwachung und
Redundanz der zugehörigen Steuerspannung.
Die Verdrahtung musst Du irgendwie schützen, aber das wird gehen.
Warum ist das denn so bei Mittelspannungs-Leistungsschaltern. Gibt es da Gründe?


----------



## winnman (18 April 2021)

JA, die werden im Normalfall ja in verteilungsnetzen eingesetzt und da wäre es sehr unschön wenn bei Ausfall der Steuerspannung sich hier die Schaltzustände ändern würden.

Es sollte aber für die MSP Schalter auch Unterspannungs-Auslösespulen geben. Ist nur eben komplett unüblich.


----------



## Tommi (18 April 2021)

Was ist denn das für eine Anlage?

Ich habe vor meinem geistigen Auge immer Anlagen
mit Schutztür, Not-Halt, Sonderbetrieb und 400V.

Erzähl doch mal... 

Zum Thema Normen: Die Maschinen- und Infrastrukturgilden haben
bei den Sicherheitsnormen unterschiedliche Sichtweisen.
Selbst wenn es einen Unterspannungsauslöser gäbe, wäre der
bestimmt nicht redundant, oder?


----------



## Rofang (19 April 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> JA, die werden im Normalfall ja in verteilungsnetzen eingesetzt und da wäre es sehr unschön wenn bei Ausfall der Steuerspannung sich hier die Schaltzustände ändern würden.
> 
> Es sollte aber für die MSP Schalter auch Unterspannungs-Auslösespulen geben. Ist nur eben komplett unüblich.



Unterspannungsauslösung hört sich gut an, muss ich nur fragen ob die vorgesehen sind sind und ob es dazu entsprechende Kennwerte gibt.

Edit: Warum ist es unüblich wenn auch Antriebe damit angesteuert werden. So wie ich das verstanden habe, ersetzen diese Schalter die Schütze einer “normalen” 400V Antriebsschaltung.




Tommi schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Anlage?
> 
> Ich habe vor meinem geistigen Auge immer Anlagen
> mit Schutztür, Not-Halt, Sonderbetrieb und 400V.
> ...



Das ist in der Hüttenindustrie, z.B. eine Koksmühle und weitere Antriebe. Die Lüfter sehe ich als unproblematisch an. Mal sehen wann ich sowas die RB, Hersteller der Schalter usw. bekomme. Dann weiß ich ggf. mehr. 

Möchte mir halt erstmal einen Überblick verschaffen um ggf. direkt auf kritische Stellen verweisen zu können. 
Die Idee mit den Relais hatte ich ja auch schon, finde es nur einfach unschön. 
Ggf. müssen wir  abgeschirmte Leitungen legen und den Schirm entsprechend Erden. 

Danke erstmal 
Gruß Rofang


----------



## winnman (19 April 2021)

Redundanz wird spätestens im Schaltschloss der MSP Anlage enden.

Für die Ansteuerung könntest du auch 2 AUS Spulen verbauen, das ist durchaus üblich.

Was du auch beachten musst: ev. gibt es Schutzrelais (Überstrom, differnezial, . . .) die auch auf eine oder 2 Auslösespulen arbeiten möchten.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 April 2021)

> Was mich, bezogen auf die Maschinensicherheit, wundert, warum werden Leistungsschalter mit dem Signalpegel high abgeschaltet?



Ich komme nicht aus der Branche und kann deshal nur mutmaßen:
Möglicherweise fehlt die Steuerspannung wenn der Leistungsschalter abgeschaltet hat. Wenn dann mal abgeschaltet ist, kann nicht mehr eingeschaltet werden. Henne-Ei-Problem, ohne Henne kein Ei und ohne Ei keine Henne.


----------



## Rofang (20 April 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Steuerspannung ist wohl USV gestützt und kommt von extern.

Muss jetzt mal abwarten, ggf. bin ich schlauer wenn ich die Unterlagen endlich habe..

Gibt es denn eigentlich entsprechende MSP-Schütze die man behandeln könnte wie 400V Leistungsschütze?


----------



## winnman (20 April 2021)

ja so was Ähnliches: Vakuumschütze

Da wäre es auch denkbar 2 in Serie zu verbauen. ob es die aber mit Zwangsgeführten Kontakten, . . . gibt -> Keine Ahnung.
Man könnte aber ev. jeweils eine Kapazitive Spannungsmessung verbauen, die auswerten und dann bei betriebsmäßigen Schaltungen die Funktion überwachen.
Ev. Einen LS und danach einen Vakuumschütz, Überwachung (Rückführung) siehe oben.

üblich ist das aber eher nicht, wahrscheinlich werden solche Anlagen so gebaut, dass konstruktiv keine Personengefährdung angenommen wird (Abdeckungen, Zuhaltungen, . . .)


----------



## Tobi P. (28 April 2021)

Moin,



winnman schrieb:


> üblich ist das aber eher nicht, wahrscheinlich werden solche Anlagen so gebaut, dass konstruktiv keine Personengefährdung angenommen wird (Abdeckungen, Zuhaltungen, . . .)



kommt drauf an. Bei einer gasisolierten SF6-Schaltanlage sind alle spannungsführenden Teile berührungssicher gekapselt, die Kabelanschlussräume sind so verriegelt dass ein Öffnen nur in freigeschaltetem Zustand möglich ist.
Gibt im Gegenzug aber auch luftisolierte Anlagen bei denen ein Öffnen der Zellentür auch unter Spannung möglich ist. Grundsätzlich sind Maschinensteuerungen und Schaltanlagen zwei völlig verschiedene Welten, man kann die Prinzipien der Maschinensicherheit nicht 1:1 auf eine Schaltanlage übertragen. Würde man die Ausschaltspule eines Leistungsschalters Low-aktiv ausführen würde bei einem Ausfall der Steuerspannung eine Schalthandlung ausgeführt werden ohne dass das beabsichtigt war. Und wer eine Schaltberechtigung für die Mittelspannungsebene hat weiss dass man in diesem Bereich absolut nichts unbeabsichtigt tut.
Man kann einen Leistungsschalter auch nicht einfach mit einem Schütz vergleichen. Ein Schütz hat eine Spule, wenn die bestromt wird zieht das Schütz an. Ein Leistungsschalter dagegen hat mindestens zwei Spulen - eine Einschaltspule und eine Ausschaltspule die im Normalfall im Impulsbetrieb betrieben werden (Einschaltimpuls => Leistungsschalter schliesst, Ausschaltimpuls => Leistungsschalter öffnet). Die Steuerspannung liegt also auch nicht permanent an der jeweiligen Spule an, das macht man um den Materialverschleiss zu minimieren (in der Regel bleibt ein Leistungsschalter ja meist im eingeschalteten Zustand, das würde heissen dass die Spule 365/24/7 bestromt sein würde). Dazu kommt dann noch der Aufzugsmotor für den Federspeicherantrieb denn vor dem Einschalten muss der Schalter im Gegensatz zum Schütz auch erst mal gespannt werden. Ist im Prinzip eine einfache Schrittkette:

Antrieb spannen => Impuls auf Einschaltspule => Schalter schliesst => Impuls auf Ausschaltspule => Schalter öffnet => Antrieb ist entspannt

Ein Aufzug des Federspeicherantriebs reicht immer für einen Einschalt - u. einen Ausschaltvorgang.


Gruß Tobi


----------

